# Sunday Sunday



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Oh what a day

Albert went out for his morning bike ride ,got a puncture and walked back

Does my eye look Ok ?he said

Yes why? 

I cant see anything except in the very centre from itches aid 

Emergency appointment at the optician, drops tests etc

The eye is ok he said must be the optic nerve or the brain 

Couldn't get hold of an ophthalmologist , maybe because it's Sunday they are closed

I suggest you go to A and E

Went off to A &E, but at the Rochdale EyeHospital 

Which turned out not be an A&E 

Well the doctor will see you, 

2 1/2 hours later he did

But he had an eye machine,checked Albert and called for an opthalmoligist 

By now we are thinking it's far too long since melonoma raised it head

The opthalmoligist was great, did a very ful examination, such a lovely guy 

Was very worried about raised pressure behind the left eye, thinks it's a type of glaucoma, but the pressure was too great to leave

Eventually after intravenous diuretics, drops and tablets we left at 10 pm , it dropped to 35 from 45

To early to fully diagnose as he needs to see behind the eye

But tomorrow in his dinner break he wants to recheck the pressure , and make an appointment for investigations

Sandra


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Fingers crossed it is not too serious and Albert can get it treated.

XXXX

Peter


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well, Albert was actually seen by the consultant today at the clinic, without an appointment 

He looked at the back of the eye, said the damage will not recover but they will hopefully halt it at that with treatment

Fortunately it's just one eye affected

So it could have been worse

Sandra


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

Bugger :frown2:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

My sentiment exactly. so sorry aldra.But I love Albert's positive attitude.

cabby


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

So sorry Sandra. You could well do without something else in the mix. Pleased that Albert got such speedy treatment. 

Sal


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

He's only concern is he can still drive

And apparently no need to inform the DVLA if its only one eye

And he sees very well

Until yesterday he would not have known

He ownly knew because on a bike you can't rub both eyes

Maybe we will need to downgrade??the MH back to 3.5 

But hey, it could have been a melonoma tumour in his brain

Sort of changes your perception on good and bad news

It's called life and we just need to accept and get on with it

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Oh dear, you two are really being tested for strength. I admire your courage and outlook.
Jan


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

So sorry to hear about another blow to Alberts health,and I hope the 
treatment goes well.Your both so strong,we could learn alot from you 
two!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

You couldn't Jo

Well maybe from Albert 

I am no ones example

I just blunder on

But then again maybe we all just blunder on through adversity 

And if I can then you all can

Of course I have my God

But then again I believe you all have whether or not you believe you do

Albert doesn't believe

But I have faith enough for both of us

I hope God has faith enough for Him and me

Sandra


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

He will have Sandra.. He will. 

I pray that all will be fine and this latest glitch settles down to be soon forgotten.

Carol and I send both Albert and yourself the very best wishes and our high hopes for the future.

Take care. 

XXX Give these to Albert from us and these are for you...... XXX. More to come if you need them. 

Alex & Carol.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

So glad you were able to get the treatment you did on the Sunday.

Sorry it wasn't better news but so glad it wasn't worse.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

aldra said:


> You couldn't Jo
> 
> Well maybe from Albert
> 
> ...


Don't anyone believe a word of this!! Sandra is the kindest, friendliest, most giving person you could ever meet. (Bit cheeky sometimes!) She's smart enough to share her worries and that takes great courage, especially for someone whose early life lacked those important confidence building relationships.

That said, Albert's strength surely comes from Sandra and vice versa. Albert's awesome too. Thank goodness they discovered the problem in good time. Could have been much worse.

Love you both. :kiss:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Ignore her she's totally biased 

Now there is a woman I wish I was

She is brilliant , so self sufficient, and empathetic 

I have been so lucky to meet our Viv 

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Sorry to hear this latest bad news Sandra. Please pass on my best wishes to Albert. Do they know exactly what it is? Sorry if I missed it but I'm reading this on a mobile on a dodgey conmection


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi Barry
Yes he has Glaucoma in the left eye 

Another one of those silent diseases where pressure damages the optic nerve without symptoms till it's bad enough to affect the peripharal vision, he sees straight ahead but not to the sides in that eye 

He's prob had it a while but compensated with the other eye 

Could have been worse though, he can still drive 

Holiday pictures look great, glad the weather has improved for you both 

All things equal we are going to try Croatia sept/October 

First next week were taking young Albert for a few days to longleat safari park 

I think we are all looking forward to it, especially young Albert 

His mum is looking after Shadow and staying here with Winston Albert's dog, but he almost lives here anyway !!

Megs is back fromSwitzerland, the house is demolished as she flew in Tuesday clothes everywhere and flys out again tomorrow to inter rail Eastern Europe finishing in Croatia 

Then off to Manchester Uni to do a Masters Degree in medical Law 

And guess what? , she's living here, what joy!!

Her mum and Dan live 15 minutes away

But she's always spent a lot of time here and now we reap what we sow 

But I digress, I'm already shattered, the heat doesn't help

But I have a white wine chilling, salad prepared, caper/mustard sauce prepared and a couple of nice steaks Albert will prepare with a jacket potatoes 

You two have a fantastic time and keep posting 

You might even get me back to the island 

Sandra


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

aldra said:


> First next week were taking young Albert for a few days to longleat safari park


Whatever you do, don't let him take his stick with the lions head handle.:wink2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

"Yer could tell that that loin didn't like it 

So giving a kind of a roar

He pulled Albert int' cage with im

And swallowed the Lit'e lad whole"

This little Albert is 6' 2" 

But Im hoping:>>

Sandra:grin2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Gaspode

It's an orses 'ead 'andle 

Do keep up my lovely

Sandra:kiss:


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

aldra said:


> Gaspode
> 
> It's an orses 'ead 'andle
> 
> ...


:grin2::grin2::grin2:
Of course it was, it all comes back to me now.
Many years since I visited the lions cage in Blackpool tower.

They don't write 'em like that any more do they? :smile2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> Hi Barry
> Yes he has Glaucoma in the left eye
> 
> Another one of those silent diseases where pressure damages the optic nerve without symptoms till it's bad enough to affect the peripharal vision, he sees straight ahead but not to the sides in that eye
> ...


All sounds great Sandra (the trips that is)

Croatia huh? It's a long way!! Will you go through Austria and Slovenia? Some info and pics on our 2012 blog at www.hankthetank.co.uk

Glad you enjoying the Arran photos, should be loads more to come


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

aldra said:


> Ignore her she's totally biased
> 
> Now there is a woman I wish I was
> 
> ...


Ooh is that me you're talking about??? Nice that someone thinks good of me! Thank you.:kiss:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Now pa who had seen the occurance 

But didn't now what to do next 

Said " Ma yon loin as eaten our Albert"

And Ma said

"Well eeh I am vexed"

...........
The judge well then gave his verdict 

That no one were really to blame

But he hoped that the rams bottoms would have many sons to their name

At this mother grew proper raving

"And thank quite kindly "
Said she

"Wot spend all my life raising childer 
To feed bloody lions
Not me,

Sandra:wink2::grin2:


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

On the subject of lions, do remind young Albert that lions are mean and hungry, have big teeth and are not fussy what they eat as long as its meat.

Recently an American journalist visited a lion park near Johannesburg and decided that as a journalist she didn't need to observe the keep your windows closed instruction and or follow admonitions from the Game guard to close it. In short order she was lion tucker.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...roaching-open-car-window-seconds-pounced.html


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

He will be fine

Windows closed and we are high up in the MH 

We're skipping the monkeys but will take the bus to let him see them, not happy to let them rip off our reversing cameras etc

Still may do an executive tour if available, he would love that

Well I hope he would £ 300 for three of us , two hours 

But hey it's his mini holiday and he doesn't often get a holiday
So it needs to be special

How far is it he asked

About 160 miles

Great he's trying to find pokerman 

Well it takes all sorts

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Can you go through that park on a scooter Sandra?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Only if you have a death wish Barry 

And insurance to back you up

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Michelle is tastier than me though.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

So they will save her for dessert

Following the main course......you :grin2:

Sandra


----------

